# Never-Adjust Trailer Brakes



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi All,

Just finished the installation of Never-Adjust Brake assemblies that I purchased from etrailer.com. Took the trailer out for a test drive to verify operation. I immediately noticed the new trailer brakes were not nearly as strong as the old ones I removed. I had to turn my brake controller all the way up to get any appreciable braking.

My trailer has dual axles. After parking, I noticed two hubs were significantly hotter than the other two. I jacked up the trailer and checked the brakes on each wheel. None of the brakes were dragging. However, the two hot hubs had very good braking force when the brakes were applied, The two cooler hubs had much less braking force (I was able to turn the wheels with the brakes applied). I suppose the hot brakes are working very hard and getting hot, the cool brakes are not pulling their weight.

I know they say these brakes do not require adjustment (according to Dexter), but it seems in my case they do. The brakes have an adjustment wheel, but it has a notch plate in front of it which makes it difficult to access the adjustment wheel through the brake adjustment hole on the back of the brake assembly. I have heard others say that the brakes adjust when applied while the trailer is moving backwards. Tried this, no luck.

Any suggestions on how to adjust the cooler brakes so they start working a bit harder? Really don't want to remove the wheels and hubs again.

Thanks,

DAN


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll be very interested in how these work out for you. I've been planning to upgrade our trailer with them later this year. I've adjusted my brakes but it was a huge hassle due to the drop axle configuration on the trailer. I figured these would solve the problem.

Hey this is probably a dumb question but are you sure you got the sides correct? If you accidentally mixed up a set they would do nothing if installed on the wrong side of the trailer. I've managed to make simple mistakes too many times to want to remember.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

MJRey said:


> Hey this is probably a dumb question but are you sure you got the sides correct? If you accidentally mixed up a set they would do nothing if installed on the wrong side of the trailer. I've managed to make simple mistakes too many times to want to remember.


I was very careful, checked several times to ensure I had the left-right brake thing correct. I am confident this is not the issue.

DAN


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I would think they would need some sort of initial adjustment then I would expect them to adjust themselves.

I can tell you when I pick up a new rv. It basically has no brakes for about 50 miles. Then as I get more miles the brakes work better. Generally by 500 miles I have excellent brakes.

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree new magnets and shoes may need some time to seat but I would double check that they are all getting the same amount of power just in case there is a bad connection somewhere.

The self adjusters may also take several forward and backward stop cycles to move the adjuster. Also if they are too far out the self adjuster may not function.

If you do find nothing that works then I am sorry to say you will be pulling at least one hub off. If you do can you post a picture please?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I agree new magnets and shoes may need some time to seat but I would double check that they are all getting the same amount of power just in case there is a bad connection somewhere.
> 
> The self adjusters may also take several forward and backward stop cycles to move the adjuster. Also if they are too far out the self adjuster may not function.
> 
> If you do find nothing that works then I am sorry to say you will be pulling at least one hub off. If you do can you post a picture please?


Well, I had to pull the hubs. I pulled the hub from the coolest brake first, and look what I found.










Notice the brake adjuster has dislodged. Not sure how this happened. Maybe they came this way or maybe I dislodged it when I was installing the brake assembly. In any event, this was obviously the problem for this brake.

The other cold brake was loose, so I adjusted it out a bit more until the drum was rubbing just a bit.

Took the trailer out again for a drive and checked the brake temps. All were felt about the same temp and I had the normal trailer braking I would expect.

Thanks Carey and Andy for your replies.

As requested, here are a few pictures of the brakes.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Dan - really cool of you to take us through this, even though I know you had a question. This was a really informative thread.

Hope you are enjoying the camping season...
Derek


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Glad you got it. Dont feel bad, I often have to do my projects twice too. Its just the payback for doing it yourself..

In the end you got some sweet brakes for a cheap price installed.

If you would have had to pay labor you may have been charged for never adjust and then got regular. And would have paid a price 3 times what you paid too. Rv dealers arent bashful at all at drilling ya with high prices. Especially mechanical work.

Let us know what you think of these brakes. I tow many high end rvs with these brakes and love em... They really come in at about 500 miles so they should get better.

Carey


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Glad you got it. Dont feel bad, I often have to do my projects twice too. Its just the payback for doing it yourself..
> 
> In the end you got some sweet brakes for a cheap price installed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great advice. Removing the hubs is a stressful thing if you have not done it very often. After all this, I am getting pretty confident!

I am getting ready to leave on our trip to the Grand Canyon this week. The brakes will have plenty of time and miles to work themselves in!! I will let you all know how it goes.

Thanks again for the help and advice. Changing the whole brake assembly is the only way to go.

DAN


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Your sure welcome Dan. Glad I could help. Glad you can put that saved money to more grand canyon fun too!

Carey


----------

